# Fine for keto?



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Are they?

http://www.americansoda.co.uk/uk/American-Soda/Home/Baking/Pie-filling-+-Jell-O/Jell-O-Sugar-Free-Chocolate-Pudding.aspx

http://www.fatsecret.com/calories-nutrition/jell-o/fat-free-sugar-free-chocolate-pudding

http://www.americansoda.co.uk/uk/American-Soda/Home/Baking/Pie-filling-+-Jell-O/Jell-o-Butterscotch-sugar-free-Pudding-+-Pie-Filling-.aspx

http://www.fatsecret.com/calories-nutrition/jell-o/fat-free-sugar-free-instant-butterscotch-pudding

Please say yes, i can only take so much jelly!!!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Are they?
> 
> http://www.americansoda.co.uk/uk/American-Soda/Home/Baking/Pie-filling-+-Jell-O/Jell-O-Sugar-Free-Chocolate-Pudding.aspx
> 
> ...


May be able to offer you some solace.. if the things actually had any fvcking nutrional info


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Err did you actually click on all the links or just the one eh :tongue:


----------

